# Population Genetics > Y-DNA Haplogroups > T >  Drakes of Plymouth and Windsor

## Sile

an interesting read about T1 ydna of a famous Drake family

http://archiver.rootsweb.ancestry.co...-03/1362611598

and

https://books.google.com.au/books?id...%20...&f=false

----------


## Sile

> an interesting read about T1 ydna of a famous Drake family
> 
> http://archiver.rootsweb.ancestry.co...-03/1362611598
> 
> and
> 
> https://books.google.com.au/books?id...%20...&f=false






http://leefamily.biz/my-ancestry/

the link is from Michael Lee site who sits next to us in Ftdna T project

It has the Drakes of Plymouth IMO and also the Jamison family , which IIRC, came via iceland to Britain.

----------


## Sile

This links seems like the Drakes of Plymouth above

http://leefamily.biz/my-dna/

@KF

Michael Lee is attached with us in the ftdna T ( ydna ) project group

and
the Jamison family ( in the link ) is also a T ( ydna ) family from originally Iceland ( ie, Viking heritage )

----------

